#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [聚會] 3/14弘文中學校慶  誰要來玩

## 昂

好像有園遊會,還有些表演
校門口的巷子小會塞車

要來的自己玩,國三的要上課
也可以去找玄黑色的狼玩(如果你找得到的話
我只能出教室1個小時(11點~12點
真的要找我到國中部3年4班找吧(我上課時不能找喔!

http://www.wretch.cc/blog/s8304026/31245320
有地圖   順便幫我灌水吧!

----------


## 昂

班導提早讓我們10點半出來
上次忘了說
你問"昂"在不在會沒人理你(除非你遇到的是我
要問說"蛋頭"在不在喔!

還有ㄚ!
開車好像要有通行證才能把車停在我們學校的樣子
騎機車的話沒差

再次提醒會塞車

----------

